# 1st ABT's with q-view



## natureman (Aug 2, 2009)

First go with the ECB Gourmet, smoked a pizza fattie (seperate post) and ABT's (this post) I was pretty impressed with how the ECB held the heat, held at about 275* for about 4 hours with one full chimmney of briquets, a full water pan, and three chunks of mesquite (i like the smoky flavor) smoked the fattie and the ABT's for about 2 hours at about 275*...q-view!

no ingredient spread, not enough time, clean hands and click the pix...
used cream cheese, mexican blend cheese (already shredded sargento type), cocktail weiners-nathan's brand (i can't find litl smokies anywhere on Long Island-what gives?), bacon and jalapenos

mixed cream cheese with some of the cheese and a bit of some southwest seasoning. Piped into the jalapenos (i did the canoe style) using a baggie with the corner snipped off, worked like a charm...

smoked and done! i used skewers through the bacon and the wiener to secure the ABT

done after 2 hours, no leftovers! they were super yummy!

Thanks to everyone here, made my first attempt a success!


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 2, 2009)

those look awesome,  nice first go of it.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow!  They look great, congrats on such a success for your first go.
Bet the Nathan's were great inside of them.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 2, 2009)

They look great, got me wanting to make some now.  I guess tomorrow will have to do...


----------



## bigsteve (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## shooterrick (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks great man.  Good Job!  Points to ya.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Aug 3, 2009)

Those ABT's look awesome.  Nice job


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks good Natureman I like the skrewers nice idea.


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Good job on your first abt's.


----------



## planeguy (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks good my friend. Where on Long Island are you?


----------



## natureman (Aug 4, 2009)

not to far from you! i'm in Islip Terrace...how is momma lombardi's market? been meaning to get there and  see what they got...

thanks for all the kudos!


----------

